

Scientists guilty of manslaughter for not predicting earthquake - jnord
http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/world/scientists-found-guilty-for-earthquake-deaths-20121023-2823y.html

======
ananyob
No. That's not why they were found guilty. Sigh.
[http://www.nature.com/news/italian-court-finds-
seismologists...](http://www.nature.com/news/italian-court-finds-
seismologists-guilty-of-manslaughter-1.11640)
<http://www.nature.com/news/2011/110914/full/477264a.html>

